
Now Desktop for Windows - rafaelc
https://zeit.co/blog/now-desktop-windows
======
serge2k
What is this?

> Share any file or folder statically. We serve HTML files automatically

File sharing application?

edit:

ahhhhhhhh :) [https://zeit.co/now#](https://zeit.co/now#)

